# Compiz Fusion i fvwm-crystal

## maczetax

Witam,

Chciałem przetestować sobie Compiz Fusion ale nie chce sie uruchomić, po poleceniu compiz-start wychodzi mi z X, czy da sie uruchomic compiza na fvwm-frystal?

----------

## bartmarian

ja uruchamiam CF poleceniem "fusion-icon"

----------

## maczetax

nie ma takiego polecenia..., ale ty masz fvwm i uruchamia ci sie?

----------

## manwe_

Po pierwsze "wychodzi mi z X" to żadna informacja, przydałby się jakiś output tego co się dzieje. A po drugie, czy fvwm pozwala na podmianę WM'a, żebyś compiz'a mógł użyć? Pytam bo nie używam, a wygląda mi to bardziej na taki all-in-one, jak fluxbox.

----------

## maczetax

w tym problem że compiz nie generuje żadnych logów, ale ja ich nie znalazłem...   :Mad:  , a a logi z X nic nie pokazują oprócz

```

(II) fglrx(0): Shutdown CMMQS

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x2000 at 0xb791d000

```

gdy uruchamiam compiza dostaje tylko taki komunikat i wychdzi z X

```

maczeta@bestia :) compiz-start

AIGLX detected

Using GTK decorator

```

----------

## manwe_

Eh. Odpal compiz'a przekierowując stdout i err do jakiegoś pliku. Poza tym, zostaje drugi problem, który opisałem - sprawdziłeś czy się da?

----------

## maczetax

tak właśnie robiłem

```

compiz-start > compiz

```

i później

```

maczeta@bestia :) cat compiz 

AIGLX detected

Using GTK decorato

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A po drugie, czy fvwm pozwala na podmianę WM'a, żebyś compiz'a mógł użyć?
> 
> 

 

nie mam pojęcia szukałem wszędzie i nic nie znalazłem, próbowałem też znaleść jakieś screeny z pulpitów fvwm i beryl(compiz) i nic nie było... możliwe że fvwm-crystal nie działa z compiz-fusion, jeśli tak jest to jaki możesz mi polecic WM na którym działa compiz, przezroczystość(terminal), po naciśnięciu prawego przycisku na pulpicie otwiera mi sie terminal, a lewego menu   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yaro

Nie uruchomisz compiz-fusion pod fvwm-crystal, ani pod żadnym innym menadżerem okien. Compiz-fusion i beryl to menadżery okien, więc jak to ma działać?

Inaczej pisząc menadżer okien jak sama nazwa wskazuje zarządza oknami, czyli dorabia do nich ramki, pozwala minimalizować, maksymalizować okna itp. Większość z nich (tzn. menadżerów) posiada jakieś proste elementy w postaci menu, czy jakichś peneli, ale do delej menadżery okien , a nie środowiska graficzne. 

W środowiskach graficznych sprawa wygląda trochę inaczej, bo masz pulpit z ikonami i menadżera okien (kwin, metacity itp.) dlatego menadżera okien możesz zastąpić innym, compizem, berylem, fluxboxem, fvwmem itp. itd.

----------

## manwe_

Fluxbox i fvwm nie są tylko menadżerami okien. Pasek, menu spod prawego na pulpicie - to wszystko już należy do innych części DE. Problem w tym, że żaden z nich nie potrafi "wyłączyć" zajmowania się oknami, a jednocześnie robić resztę. Do dyspozycji masz:

1. KDE,

2. Gnome,

3. Xfce,

4. compiz + emerald + fbpanel|pypanel|stalonetray + feh [do ustawienia tapety] + [i tutaj coś co zajęłoby się menu na pulpicie, ale nie znalazłem żadnego takiego programu] -- to wszystko do .xinitrc i masz własny DE.

----------

